

Egyptian statue spins all by itself at Manchester Museum - kschua
http://www.news.com.au/travel/world/egyptian-statue-spins-all-by-itself-at-manchester-museum/story-e6frfqai-1226668543848

======
spydum
Perhaps Statue pivots on uneven base due to vibrations? Why is this on HN?

~~~
astrobiased
Your question rang with mine. Why is this on HN? Is there a policy about the
content that posts should contain on HN? In the past 6 months it seems like
much more non-code/hack/start up material is posted on HN and that's a bit
concerning.

~~~
vyrotek
_" anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity."_

[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
jrockway
_" In Ancient Egypt they believed that if the mummy is destroyed then the
statuette can act as an alternative vessel for the spirit. Maybe that is what
is causing the movement."_

Yeah, that's likely.

